# Barking dogs



## dojoman43 (Jan 12, 2011)

Is it just me or are there a lot of dogs barking through the night? We are in Frenaros and cannot believe the noise of these dogs some nights, is this normal? and if so how do you cope with it?


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

The barking dogs near where I live in Frenaros are quite annoying. Some nights are worse than others. There are about 6 dogs all caged up at some kind of business not that far from my house and their barks do carry. All I can say is that in the winter you won't hear them because your windows will be shut. I have somehow just gotten used to them. I have not, however, gotten used to the acrid smell when they burn the rubbish at the tip (which is illegal).


----------



## dojoman43 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Miss Daisy, we have been in Cyprus for 3 months and when we got here it was very quiet, however a family have moved in to one of the villas a couple of doors down and have brought with them 2 yappy dogs. For some reason they leave them outside at night and every now and then through the night they start to bark. I am a very light sleeper and once disturbed find it very hard to get back to sleep. I slept with the windows shut last night and had a fan directed straight at me for most of the night, what I don`t understand is that they have a small family so surely this barking must disturb them? Is there no laws in Cyprus about this sort of thing? or is it something you just have to put up with?


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm not sure about laws and even if there were laws, enforcement would be another issue.

Have you tried talking to your neighbors?

In my situation, talk is probably not an option as the owners of the dogs do not seem to be there at night when the dogs bark. And you know how it is when a dog barks - once one starts the others get going. What disturbs me more than the dogs barking is that they are caged up. But it is my understanding that the Cypriots generally view their animals differently than the Brits or us Americans do.

The barking bothered me tremendously when I first moved here. Now I seem to be immune to most of it. In the summer, the fan seems to drown out most noises anyway.


----------

